# Ringcraft Class Woes



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm interested in showing our Ridegback puppy. Our friend, who also shows, recommended a class just around the corner from me. The problem is I really don't like the class, I've been twice. 

I think alarm bells rang when I emailed asking what I needed to bring and was advised a check chain  I emailed back and said would a half check be OK, so he wears that, just to Ringcraft. It's hard to explain but I find the whole thing very 'old school' and I feel like I'm being treated like an idiot e.g. Zimba had his car harness on when we arrived and it 'who told you to use one of those, it makes pulling worse, use a the half check' erm he doesn't having a pulling problem. I realise I'm new to dogs and showing, however he can do everything on KC Puppy Foundation Course, so I must be doing something right.

There is another class about 30 mins drive away, which would actually be easier to get to as it starts later in the evening. Looking at their website they seem a little more 'softer' in their approach. So I will try that.

If I don't like that class I'm stuck. Is it possible to do the training yourself? Or maybe dog showing is not for me and all Ringcraft classes are like that?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh god no - our ringcraft class is nothing like that . You can use any kind of lead you want. It shouldn't be strict either . The collar and lead should be as fine as possible to make sure all the focus is on the dog. Most people in our ringcraft just use a normal lead and collar and change into their show leads when they get in. We use a snake chain and a very short leather lead. You should ask some people who show Ridgebacks what they use . There's one in our ringcraft if you want me to ask her? Is it specifically a ringcraft class or is there obedience too? If it makes you feel any better we changed ringcraft twice before we found one about 40 minutes away that we like . Nicole xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ringcraft should be a friendly place to go to. Not harsh on the dogs. It should be a place you enjoy going to.

I know someone who shows ridgebacks she uses either a brass choke chain or a leather slip lead depending on which dog she is showing.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Went to out first ringcraft class yesterday. Was laughed at for my lead (big nylon multicoloured thing with paw prints on it) But not in a nasty way, just advised to get a gundog slip lead.
I didn't witness any harsh handling and everyone was really nice apart from one woman, which was a real shame because she was the person people had directed me too because she breeds and shows goldens, she showed no interest in Willow and just asked who's she out of? Actually looking back she was even ruder that I remember, I asked for advice about what leads to get and she was like look around you'll see one like what you need.
Oh well I'm not going to let one person put me off.
I would say try the other one further away, mine is bout 40 mins away.
Good luck xxx

also this site does nice leads by the looks of it 
Hessonite Dog Show Leads, Collars and Showsets. Buy online.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies and reminding me it should be fun! I'm going to try the other class next week, as it clashes with puppy class that ends this week.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I must say I had a tough time with ringcraft classes too. The first one I went to, They told me only German shepherds get stacked - even though most people use the term to mean standing your dog for the judge. They then had to check in a book what category my dog fell in to - erm wolf*hound*

My second attempt at ringcraft with my setter - a different place - they were really harsh with her. They ragged her around because she wouldn't stand still - they then made her stand on the table to scare her. I tried to leave early, and they made me feel like a leper! I persevered for a couple of weeks, but it was awful.

I have since trained her alone or with friends who are judges and we've done just fine. You do need someone to help and advise you though.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

see if you can find someone in your area who successfully shows ridgebacks, they may be able to do a bit of one to one with you, or see if your breeder can recommend any one in your area, Ridgeback show people all know each other, so if they show they will know someone close to you.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Polimba said:


> I'm interested in showing our Ridegback puppy. Our friend, who also shows, recommended a class just around the corner from me. The problem is I really don't like the class, I've been twice.
> 
> I think alarm bells rang when I emailed asking what I needed to bring and was advised a check chain  I emailed back and said would a half check be OK, so he wears that, just to Ringcraft. It's hard to explain but I find the whole thing very 'old school' and I feel like I'm being treated like an idiot e.g. Zimba had his car harness on when we arrived and it 'who told you to use one of those, it makes pulling worse, use a the half check' erm he doesn't having a pulling problem. I realise I'm new to dogs and showing, however he can do everything on KC Puppy Foundation Course, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> ...


Hi Polimba 

Don't let that put you off. Showing your dog can be such fun. If you want to start off showing in a half check, then you are quite free to use that. I often start a puppy with a half check rather than a chain (I use a snake chain) but you can buy a nice slimish half check that won't spoil the line of your dog's neck, when you feel ready to do so.


----------

